# Snake ID Kangaroo Island



## becker09 (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

Good to be back to this forum 
My sister just sent me this pic from Kangaroo Island




Unfortunately no better images available.
So as far as I know, there are only two snake species on KI.
On the Google images it looks more like a Tiger Snake than a Pygmy Copperhead.
Would you agree?

Thanks
Jan


----------



## BredliFreak (May 18, 2016)

Yep, definitely a Tiger by the looks of it. Very nice specimen!


----------

